# All Aboard,  THE SE 2018 Losers Train is Here



## mredburn (Aug 28, 2018)

All Aboard!   All Aboard!  The 2018 Summer Extravaganza Losers Train is taking on Passengers!  How do you get a ride on this train you ask?  Well Loser, its really easy, all you have to do is Post Im a loser and I want to ride this train in this thread and hang on.  The rules are simple, besides posting the afore mentioned statement, or somehing to that effect, you cannot have won anything in any of the other contests. Yup, you have to be Loser to ride this train.

Now you may ask, " Did I have to enter a contest and lose to be able to ride this train?"  No if you didnt even enter a contest you are the biggest loser and we have VIP seating in the front car just for you!  Well " maybe I wanted to but the dog ate my entry"  sad to say I have heard that excuse before. We dont judge why you didnt enter or win, we just add another car to the train to make room for more Losers.

There are some great prizes left over from the contests and some lucky Loser will win some of them. They get to get off the train at the next stop, loser Junction!  
This train will leave the station at Midnight on Friday evening and the winners will be picked by random numbers generated by Random. org.
So find a seat, get an adult beverage or two and get comfy, your going to have some great company.


----------



## More4dan (Aug 28, 2018)

I’m a loser and I want to ride this train!  Again.


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Seer (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm a loser all aboaard


----------



## Chris P (Aug 28, 2018)

I’m a loser and I want to ride this train


----------



## dpstudios (Aug 28, 2018)

I"m a loser. Where's the bar.

Dan


----------



## cdwrrtx (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm a loser.  Bourbon, neat.


----------



## Mike8850 (Aug 28, 2018)

I need a seat.
Mike


----------



## Dieseldoc (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm a loser and what to ride the train.


----------



## Monty (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm a looser. Save me a seat in the club car.


----------



## CREID (Aug 28, 2018)

Im a loser and I want to ride this train


Oh, and this too
And I'm not what I appear to be


----------



## BKelley (Aug 28, 2018)

I’m a loser, save me a seat


----------



## greenacres2 (Aug 28, 2018)

Im a loser and I want to ride this train 

(shoot, that was a lot easier than trying to take good pics of 3 pens!!)

earl


----------



## ghansen4 (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm a loser too, and this happens to be my favorite train!


----------



## southernclay (Aug 28, 2018)

Choo choo! I’m a loser! Let’s ride.


----------



## Magicbob (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm a loser, and I see my favorite seat is available.


----------



## gtriever (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm a loser, so save me a seat on the train.


----------



## RBcarving (Aug 28, 2018)

Im a loser and I want to ride this train


----------



## Gundoc (Aug 28, 2018)

Im a loser and I want to ride this train


----------



## MRDucks2 (Aug 28, 2018)

I am a loser, again. Can I get a window seat?


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Dusty (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm a loser and I want to ride the train if there are any seats left, If not I'll stand.


----------



## LouCee (Aug 28, 2018)

I’m a loser and I want to ride this train.


----------



## Barnmb7117 (Aug 28, 2018)

I am the biggest kisser.


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## flyitfast (Aug 28, 2018)

Chuga Chuga Chug.. Wooooo Woooooo!!  I hear that train a leaving.
Let me get on before it leaves....I am a loser that wants to win.
Gordon


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Aug 28, 2018)

*Glad to be back turning again & among this fine group*

I'm a loser


----------



## Dehn0045 (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm a loser and will take my seat on the train


----------



## mecompco (Aug 29, 2018)

I'll take a window seat, please!


----------



## Chief TomaToe (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm a loser and I want to ride on this train!


----------



## papaturner (Aug 29, 2018)

I`m here again I`m a loser.............................................Save my seat.:biggrin:


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (Aug 29, 2018)

I'll go for a ride.


----------



## JimB (Aug 29, 2018)

I’m a loser. I see my regular seat is empty so I’ll take that seat again!


----------



## rholiday (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm a loser, not many seats left - better add another car or two.


----------



## geoffholden (Aug 29, 2018)

Im a loser and I want to ride this train too. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Salvatore (Aug 29, 2018)

I’m a loser and I want to ride on this train!


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## gr8macbeth (Aug 29, 2018)

I am a loser and I want to ride this train.  Hopefully but not likely for the last time!  LOL


----------



## thawkins87 (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm a loser and I want to ride this train!


----------



## tomtedesco (Aug 29, 2018)

As a member of the frequent loser club do I get special seating?  Sign me up.


----------



## JUICEDSS (Aug 29, 2018)

Even the losers get lucky sometimes. - Tom Petty


----------



## jimm1 (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm a loser and I want to ride this train in this thread.:crying::rotfl:


----------



## keithncsu (Aug 29, 2018)

Not only do I need a seat, I qualify for the VIP seat.  Even had an entry ready but forgot to enter due to being tied up with a trade show at work (IWF in Atlanta last week).  The contest slipped my mind.


----------



## Edgar (Aug 29, 2018)

I’m such a loser that I was only able to check in about 3 times this month. Just strap me to that blinky-light End of Train Device thingy.


----------



## elkhorn (Aug 29, 2018)

I’m a loser. Can I have the same seat as last year?


----------



## brownsfn2 (Aug 29, 2018)

I’m a loser and I want to ride this train.

Huge loser for not entering.


----------



## Wagner11 (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm a loser, I'll ride the train

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MillerTurnings (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm a loser, and want to take the midnight train to Georgia (isn't that where the prizes are stored?)


----------



## gimpy (Aug 29, 2018)

Punch my ticket, slide over, I need a seat too


----------



## zig613 (Aug 29, 2018)

I guess I have to admit it... I need a ticket and seat on the loser train too.

Wade


----------



## Barnmb7117 (Aug 29, 2018)

Barnmb7117 said:


> I am the biggest kisser.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app





I hate auto correct it should be loser.


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## cpmech425 (Aug 29, 2018)

I am a big loser and I want on the train!!!!


----------



## Sataro (Aug 29, 2018)

I’m a big loser alright. Fell off the first step of a swimming pool this past Sunday afternoon. Fractured the bone in my foot in two spots. So I will need an aisle seat so I can prop my foot up.


----------



## PhilW (Aug 29, 2018)

I’m a loser and I want to ride this train; so slide over and make room for one more.


----------



## jediwi (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm a loser and want to ride this train


----------



## Buckmark13 (Aug 29, 2018)

My seat has been reserved for quite some time!

I'm a loser and want to go for a ride!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mbroberg (Aug 29, 2018)

I am a loser who wants to ride on a choo choo train.


----------



## Mr Vic (Aug 30, 2018)

With my luck I'll win one of the BOBs I donated....

Please move over and let me on...


----------



## Herb G (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm a loser & I want to ride this train again.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Aug 30, 2018)

I'M A LOSER AND I WANT TO RIDE THIS TRAIN


----------



## BillyBoy63 (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm a loser  save me a seat on the train


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Aug 30, 2018)

*I am a looser*

I am a looser and want to ride this train.

Not the creative type.  I greatly admire the fine work of those who are.


----------



## walshjp17 (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm a loser and I want to ride this train.


----------



## Lee58 (Aug 30, 2018)

I am a loser and I will ride this train.


----------



## arioux (Aug 30, 2018)

Im a loser and I want to ride this train


----------



## jdmacdo (Aug 30, 2018)

*Loser Train*

I’m a loser and I want to ride this train! Again.


----------



## RDH79 (Aug 31, 2018)

I’m a loser and I want to ride this train.


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Tony Salvatore (Aug 31, 2018)

I’m a loser and want to ride this train! Again 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Jim1027 (Aug 31, 2018)

I’m the Loser poster child.


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Scissortail Pens (Aug 31, 2018)

Can the losers get a dining car? I'm a loser and breakfast sounds good.


----------



## RichSubers (Aug 31, 2018)

I am a Loser, seat on the first car please.


----------



## msitd1 (Aug 31, 2018)

*I am a loser.*

Thank you for giving us losers a second chance!


----------



## Penultimate (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm a loser and want to ride this train.  

I'm a loser And I'm not what I appear to be. 
Thanks for including the biggest losers. 



Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Pete275 (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm a loser too and want to ride on this train!


Wayne


----------



## mredburn (Sep 1, 2018)

That Wraps up another Loser Train Departure, I will get the list generated and draw the winners later today. Good luck to all you losers!


----------



## CREID (Sep 1, 2018)

mredburn said:


> That Wraps up another Loser Train Departure, I will get the list generated and draw the winners later today. Good luck to all you losers!


Hey! I resemble that remark.


----------

